# Reuleaux RX GEN3



## contrid (1/8/17)

Hi everyone

I hope you are doing good.

The Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3 is out and seems to be available at some vape retailers in South Africa already. You can see it on the Wismec site.

I didn't see a discussion on it here so that's why I'm creating one. Please post your comments if you have one and let other users know what your experience with it is.

Do you know if the 510 connection has been improved compared to the previous Reuleaux mods with the 510s causing problems?


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/17)

I would assume so. Wismec has started upgrading the 510 of their new predator colors so I'm sure they would have upgraded this one's 510 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/8/17)

Are Wismec the Alpha Romao of the vaping world?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Are Wismec the *Mahindra *of the vaping world?


Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## therazia (26/9/17)

I'd say their the Hondas. They never die.


----------

